# Salir del closet / armario



## JCBC01

Hola a todos. Espero que estén bien.
Quisiera saber si en toda latinoamerica me entenderían si digo:

Era la época en donde "SALIR DEL CLOSET" causaba un problema.

Salir del closet es el coming out. Cuando los homosexuales expresan sus gustos sin esconderse. 
Ayudenme a encontrar una frase estandar si esa no es conocida en toda latino america...
Gracias! chau.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Si, por acá se entiende perfectamente...creo que es estandar, de hecho no conozco alguna más ilustrativa que esa... 

Saludos

Pd. No se si "destaparse", "abrirse". pero repito no son tan ilustrativas.


----------



## Aserolf

En México también es muy conocida, todo mundo lo entiende.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Argónida

Aunque preguntas por Latinoamérica, te aclaro que en España no se entendería esa expresión. Aquí se dice *salir del armario.*


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia se usa *salir del clóset*, aunque si alguien dice "salir del armario", todos entenderíamos lo mismo.


----------



## iknyu

En El Salvador sólo se usa "salir del clóset". Si decís "salir del armario" se oiría raro, aunque te endenderían, a lo mejor pensarían que estás siendo literal, saliendo verdaderamente de un armario, sobre todo de un mueble antiguo pues decimos closet para el guardarropas.


----------



## Maruja14

Pues en España, lo del clóset, es totalmente desconocido. Aquí usamos los típicos armarios para salir de ellos.


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:


> Pues en España, lo del clóset, es totalmente desconocido. Aquí usamos los típicos armarios para salir de ellos.


 
En efecto, y añadir, ya que estamos, que en Alemania eso suena a retrete. Ya que una forma vulgar pero muy familiar de denominar al retrete es "Kloset".

En España se sale del armario.


----------



## Dudu678

heidita said:


> Ya que una forma vulgar pero muy familiar de denominar al retrete es "Kloset*t*".


Pequeño detalle.

Y sí, aquí _se sale del armario_.


----------



## mjmuak

en España _se sale del armario_, pero por lo  menos yo entendería lo del _closet _(no os acordáis de los dibujos animados de cuando érais pequeños? los picapiedra siempre buscaban algo en el closet  )


----------



## iknyu

Acabo de ver en el DRAE, y ya entiendo porque "armario" me suena a mueble antiguo. Pues parece que armario es el mueble (en América?), como decir el sofá, mientras que clóset es lo que ya está en el cuarto como parte de la habitación. Como los armarios ya no son tan comunes, al menos por donde vivo, pues ya las habitaciones vienen con su clóset, por eso me suena a mueble antiguo. El DRAE dice que clóset es "armario empotrado" (imagino que empotrado significa algo así como metido dentro de algo).


----------



## Dudu678

iknyu said:


> Acabo de ver en el DRAE, y ya entiendo porque "armario" me suena a mueble antiguo. Pues parece que armario es el mueble (en América?), como decir el sofá, mientras que clóset es lo que ya está en el cuarto como parte de la habitación. Como los armarios ya no son tan comunes, al menos por donde vivo, pues ya las habitaciones vienen con su clóset, por eso me suena a mueble antiguo. El DRAE dice que clóset es "armario empotrado" (imagino que empotrado significa algo así como metido dentro de algo).


Un _clóset _es un armario. Armario es todo, dentro fuera, bonito feo, blanco negro.

Empotrado significa que no lo puedes despegar de la pared, está empotrado, metido.


----------



## horusankh

iknyu said:


> Acabo de ver en el DRAE, y ya entiendo porque "armario" me suena a mueble antiguo. Pues parece que armario es el mueble (en América?), como decir el sofá, mientras que clóset es lo que ya está en el cuarto como parte de la habitación. Como los armarios ya no son tan comunes, al menos por donde vivo, pues ya las habitaciones vienen con su clóset, por eso me suena a mueble antiguo. El DRAE dice que clóset es "armario empotrado" (imagino que empotrado significa algo así como metido dentro de algo).


 


Dudu678 said:


> Un _clóset _es un armario. Armario es todo, dentro fuera, bonito feo, blanco negro.
> 
> Empotrado significa que no lo puedes despegar de la pared, está empotrado, metido.


Hola:

En México el uso de las palabras _armario_ y _clóset_ es igual a que como dice Iknyu que se usa en El Salvador. Por acá, el armario es un mueble (aunque normalmente se dice ropero, se entendería qué es un armario), porque para nosotros, el clóset es una parte de la habitación, que simplemente está separada del resto de la misma por las puertas. En algunas casas, entre la recámara principal y el baño hay otra habitación que se llama "vestidor".
Efectivamente los dos tienen la misma función pero para nosotros no son lo mismo; al mudarse, la gente se lleva su ropero/armario (igual que se lleva sus camas o muebles de sala), pero el clóset se queda en la casa, porque forma parte de la misma. 

Saludos.


----------



## Totopi

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> En México el uso de las palabras _armario_ y _clóset_ es igual a que como dice Iknyu que se usa en El Salvador. Por acá, el armario es un mueble (aunque normalmente se dice ropero, se entendería qué es un armario), porque para nosotros, el clóset es una parte de la habitación, que simplemente está separada del resto de la misma por las puertas. En algunas casas, entre la recámara principal y el baño hay otra habitación que se llama "vestidor".
> Efectivamente los dos tienen la misma función pero para nosotros no son lo mismo; al mudarse, la gente se lleva su ropero/armario (igual que se lleva sus camas o muebles de sala), pero el clóset se queda en la casa, porque forma parte de la misma.
> 
> Saludos.


"Closet" sería lo que en España llamamos "armario empotrado", a la habitación independiente también la llamamos "vestidor".
Saludos


----------



## iknyu

Aclarado entonces:

En CA y México clóset es una parte de la casa y armario un mueble (igualmente en El Salvador ropero es más común).

En España sólo usan armario y los gays salen del "armario", mientras que en América "salen del clóset" (aunque encuentro más fácil salir de un clóset que de un armario, por el tamaño, ja, ja, ja).

¿A ver qué dirán en Sudamérica?


----------



## JCBC01

Hola a todos.
Bueno, bueno, bueno. No pensé que mi pregunta abriera la discusión de diseño interior jejeje. ¡Qué bien!  Yo soy venezolana y en mi país llamamos clóset a lo que está empotrado que efectivamente no se puede llevar uno cuando nos mudamos... El armario es el mueble.  Sin embargo, y  yo creo que es por una cuestión personal, familiar... para mí en el armario no solamente se puede guardar la ropa sino que el sitio donde se guarda muchas cosas (vajilla, libros, adornitos, etc.) y que generalmente está en el salón de la casa.  En mi casa hay dos *ESCAPARATES*  y allí sí guardamos la ropa... jejeje. ¡Qué complicado!

Con respecto a mi "Salir del clóset" muchas gracias por verificarme que sí se dice así en toda latinoamérica.  No sabía que en España decían Salir del armario. Interesante.

Muchas gracias a todos mis amiguitos.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina también es armario, no closet. Y si es empotrado también es armario.

Peeeero la frase hecha es de cualquiera de las dos maneras. Creo que "salir del armario" es más común, pero *también* se lee/escucha "salir del closet" (closet, para mí, solamente usada en esta "frase hecha", en Argentina).


----------



## Maruja14

JCBC01 said:


> En mi casa hay dos *ESCAPARATES* y allí sí guardamos la ropa... jejeje. ¡Qué complicado!


 
Pues, por aquí, un *escaparate* implica necesariamente que lo que hay en él está expuesto, a la vista. Esto no ocurre con la ropa que siempre está oculta.


----------



## Bocha

En Argentina al que está empotrado también le decimos armario. Pero si uno quiere dejar perfectamente aclarado que está empotrado, dice *placard*. (¡Qué fino es el francés!)


----------



## chics

Hola. Sí, un escaparate está a la vista y a la venta, en las casas tenemos vitrinas (para exponer nuestra vajilla, por ejemplo, pero no la ropa).

Yo siempre creí que un clóset era un lavabo, y entendería la frase "salir del clóset" como "venir de cagar" o algo así.


----------



## dec-sev

JCBC01 said:


> Salir del closet es el coming out. Cuando los homosexuales expresan sus gustos sin esconderse.


 
He recorrido todo el hilo, pero no he encontrado ni un solo ejemplo del uso de la frase. Pues, los dos homosexuales no se esconden su afección uno a otro. En esto caso se puede decir "salen del closet / armario". Ahora imaginamos a dos homosexuales timidos que hasta ayer habían escondido sus sentimientos, pero ayer uno de ellos se exclamó: "!Basta con escondijos!" ¿Qué hicieron los dos hombres desde la punta de vista lingüística? Salieron del closet o empezaron a salir del closet.


----------



## BETOREYES

dec-sev said:


> He recorrido todo el hilo, pero no he encontrado ni un solo ejemplo del uso de la frase. Pues, los dos homosexuales no se esconden su afección uno a otro. En esto caso se puede decir "salen del closet / armario". Ahora imaginamos a dos homosexuales timidos que hasta ayer habían escondido sus sentimientos, pero ayer uno de ellos se exclamó: "!Basta con escondijos!" ¿Qué hicieron los dos hombres desde la punta de vista lingüística? Salieron del closet o empezaron a salir del closet.


Salir del cóset/armario significa simplemente reconocer que se es homosexual, y eso solo se hace una vez y de tajo "¡si soy gay ¡y qué!!" (bueno yo no, es sólo un ejemplo).

No creo que uno salga del clóset de a poquito, aunque tal vez este tema nos lo resuelva mejor un(a) homosexual. Falta ver si se atreva a salir del escaparate.


----------



## dec-sev

BETOREYES said:


> Salir del cóset/armario significa simplemente reconocer que se es homosexual, y eso solo se hace una vez y de tajo "¡si soy gay ¡y qué!!" (bueno yo no, es sólo un ejemplo).


Estoy desilusionado, que estaba a punto de creer que se podía usar la frase en el modo imperativo. "!Sal del closet!" no en el sentido de desocupar el lugar sino "!Admite que eres homosexual!"


----------



## BETOREYES

dec-sev said:


> Estoy desilusionado, que estaba a punto de creer que se podía usar la frase en el modo imperativo. "!Sal del closet!" no en el sentido de desocupar el lugar sino "!Admite que eres homosexual!"


No te desilusiones, sí lo puedes hacer.


----------



## mirx

dec-sev said:


> Estoy desilusionado, que estaba a punto de creer que se podía usar la frase en el modo imperativo. "!Sal del closet!" no en el sentido de desocupar el lugar sino "!Admite que eres homosexual!"


 
Si, sí se puede y lo debería hacer. 

Sal del closet, maricona loca. jajaj.

Si acaban de salir del closet dos homosexuales se dice así, "Pedro y Pablo acaban de salir del closet"



> Salieron del closet o empezaron a salir del closet


 
Yo diría que salieron del closet. No se puede emepzar a salir (creo), por que los demás se darían cuenta de que quieres salir y ellos mismos te sacan (to out someone).


----------



## Dudu678

Bocha said:


> En Argentina al que está empotrado también le decimos armario. Pero si uno quiere dejar perfectamente aclarado que está empotrado, dice *placard*. (¡Qué fino es el francés!)


¡Qué bien! Me alegra saber esto. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ayer cuando aporte al hilo, tambien pensé en hablar del escaparate ( que muy bien describió JCBC01, en cuanto al uso que se le da en Venezuela)
Pero, chequeando en el diccionario me percaté de que el uso general, y la definición en el diccionario, es muy diferente , ya que lo catalogan como una vitrina, donde se exhiben objetos, mas no ropa. En Venezuela, por lo menos en mi entorno, un escaparate es igual que un armario, es decir es un mueble, al que por supuesto se puede empotrar, pero ya sería un closet... 
Y nunca he escuchado "Salir del escaparate"...

Saludos


----------



## Dieg8s

HOLA, quisiera citar lo que dice el diccionario grande de Oxford ES-EN en la entrada "*escaparate*":

*A *(especialmente España) (de una tienda) shop window
*B *(Colombia) (vitrina) display cabinet; (aparador) sideboard
*C *(Venezuela) (armario) wardrobe;

Y volviendo a la pregunta original, creo que merece la pena recordar que la expresión "salir del closet (o del armario)" es un anglicismo bastante "gordo", aunque su uso esté ahora bastante extendido. Confirmo que en Argentina se usa "salir del armario".

El diccionario de Oxford da como traducciones de la expresión *to come out of the closet* "destaparse" y "declararse abiertamente homosexual". Tengo mis dudas en cuanto a si todo el mundo entendería "destaparse" (dependerá de un buen contexto); la segunda expresión es totalmente clara, pero tiene la desventaja de ser muy formal.

Ya para terminar, incluyo las traducciones de Oxford de la palabra inglesa
*closet:*
*1 *(American English) (cupboard) armario masculine, placard masculine (RPl); (for clothes) armario masculine, closet masculine (Latin America excluding River Plate), placard masculine (RPl)

Como verán (y esto coincide con mi experiencia), la palabra closet (o, castellanizado, "*clóset*", con acento) se usa en toda Hispanoamérica salvo en la cuenca del Plata. Es anglicismo, claro, igual que es galicismo nuestro *placard *(que también se escribe *placar*, con su plural *placares*). Los únicos que han mantenido la pureza del idioma son los españoles con su *armario empotrado* (empotrar = embutir una cosa en un muro u obra de fábrica [según la definición del diccionario de María Moliner]). De todos modos, es más bien un término técnico, usado en descripciones formales (como anuncios de inmobiliarias, etc.); por lo general se dice "armario" sin más. Y nadie dirá "salir del armario empotrado" al asumirse como gay  

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias se usa más *ropero *que armario,pero para el caso que nos ocupa se usa la frase hecha importada de la península *salir del armario*,aunque para llamar al mueble donde se guarda la ropa se diga más corrientemente *ropero.*


----------



## Speedito

chics said:


> Hola. Sí, un escaparate está a la vista y a la venta, en las casas tenemos vitrinas (para exponer nuestra vajilla, por ejemplo, pero no la ropa).
> 
> Yo siempre creí que un clóset era un lavabo, y entendería la frase "salir del clóset" como "venir de cagar" o algo así.


 
Claro, por lo de WC (Water closet), un término conocido por todos (¿no?) que significa "el sitio donde hacemos... aquellas cosas que no hablan". 

Del armario hemos salido muchos (incluso yo).


----------



## Argónida

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Canarias se usa más *ropero *que armario,pero para el caso que nos ocupa se usa la frase hecha importada de la península *salir del armario*,aunque para llamar al mueble donde se guarda la ropa se diga más corrientemente *ropero.*


 
Aquí *ropero* también se usa mucho, más que armario diría yo cuando se habla del mueble donde se guarda la ropa que suele estar en el dormitorio.


----------



## cata1011

¿qué sinifica esta expresión: salir del armario? (¿quiere decir: sorprender a alguien?)


----------



## alexacohen

No, significa reconocerse públicamente como homosexual.


----------



## Fedman3

Significa cuando una persona homosexual revela públicamente su condición.


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Y ya vimos que lo normal es decir:

España: _Salir del armario_ (porque el término _closet _se usa más para el cuarto de baño)

Argentina: _Salir del armario_, aunque _clóset_ también se usa en esta expresión.

Otros países americanos: Salir del _clóset_ (porque _armario_ es un mueble de esos antiguos que se usaban en las habitaciones para guardar la ropa, cuando no existían los _clósets_).

No llegan aún los resultados de Filipínas y Guinea Ecuatorial. De Ceuta y Melilla, tampoco sabemos nada.

PD- Y en cuanto a la pureza del idioma, digamos que el muy peninsular _clóset_ o _WC,_ para cuarto de baño, no es que sea nada castizo.


----------



## RIU

SanzdeAcedo said:


> España: _Salir del armario_ (porque el término _closet _se usa más para el cuarto de baño)
> 
> 
> PD- Y en cuanto a la pureza del idioma, digamos que el muy peninsular _clóset_ o _WC,_ para cuarto de baño, no es que sea nada castizo.


 
Esto no es cierto. No se usa ni clóset ni WC. Recuerdo hilos en que se ha discutido el tema, así que con un poco de búsqueda te aclararás.


----------



## afterlife

RIU said:


> Esto no es cierto. No se usa ni clóset ni WC. Recuerdo hilos en que se ha discutido el tema, así que con un poco de búsqueda te aclararás.


 
Gracias RIU.  No es algo que me desvele y con tu aclaración me basta 

**** Regla 7. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Practicing

En colombia se entiende bastante salir del closet, o salir del armario, pero otra muy común para la gente mayor es decir que la persona es declarado/a


----------



## mirx

Practicing said:


> En colombia se entiende bastante salir del closet, o salir del armario, pero otra muy común para la gente mayor es decir que la persona es declarado/a


 
Tienes razón, en México no sólo la gente mayor usa esta frase.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero creo que es diferente. La primera vez que le dice a sus amigos o familia que es homosexual, sale del clóset. Ser un (y aquí hay un montón de apelativos, casi todos peyorativos) homosexual declarado es que 1) o se nota a leguas o 2) se lo dice a quien lo escuche.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Yo sabía que los argentinos usan la palabra placard para lo que en Chile se llama clóset. No sabía lo de la frase "salir del armario" y me sorprende, ya que aquí dieron la película francesa "Le placard" como "El placard" y supuse que se había traducido en Argentina.

Google Argentina dice lo siguiente
"salió del closet": 508 (70.600 en todo el mundo)
"salió del armario" 271 (20.800 en todo el mundo)
"salió del placard": 61 (136 en todo el mundo)
"salió del ropero: 35 (267 en todo el mundo)

Conclusión: La película "Le placard" habría estado mejor traducida en Argentina como "El clóset", ya que la frase hecha es perfectamente conocida allá. En Chile con mucha mayor razón ya que aquí nadie sabe lo que es un placard.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá Le Placard (me encantó la película, sobre todo cuando mira a sus compañeras de oficina de lado) se tradujo como El Clóset.


----------

